# Best dwarf hamster breed



## Guest (Feb 13, 2021)

Hi, I am going to be getting a dwarf hamster soon and I just wanted to know what the best breed was. If anyone has any experience with all 3 breeds, what do you think the best hamster was. I would like a hamster that is quite fast and interesting to watch but will also happily sit in my hand to be stroked. What dwarf hamster is easiest to tame. Which is the more energetic? I have done a lot of research and it seems that robos are often the more energetic and hard to tame. Does anyone have personal experience that could help me?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Gerbil356 said:


> Hi, I am going to be getting a dwarf hamster soon and I just wanted to know what the best breed was. If anyone has any experience with all 3 breeds, what do you think the best hamster was. I would like a hamster that is quite fast and interesting to watch but will also happily sit in my hand to be stroked. What dwarf hamster is easiest to tame. Which is the more energetic? I have done a lot of research and it seems that robos are often the more energetic and hard to tame. Does anyone have personal experience that could help me?


Sorry in advance for the wall of text.

There are five types of hamster Syrian, Chinese, roborovski, Campbell dwarf and winter white.

Things they all have in common:
• cage size requirements 80x50cm, although some female Syrians prefer 100x50cm.
• they're all solitary. Even dwarf species. It's not if they will fight, it's when. 
•all can bite, be cuddly, not want to be held. 
•all burrow
•bar spacing of 1cm or less. (Although 7mm or tank style cage would be best for robos)
•all can use sand baths

Differences
•wheels. Syrians need 11", Chinese too I think. Campbell and winter white cam also use an 11" if it's easy to move. 8" minimum though. Roborovski can have a 6" but mine did much better on 7".
•chinese hamsters have tails. Also difficult to find.
• you won't get a pure Campbell's or WW unless from a reputable breeder. Normally they're hybrids. But you can get a pure Syrian/robo anywhere as only Campbell's/WW can interbreed.

Stereotypes
• Syrians are best for first time owners as they're easy to tame and quite sturdy. More friendly.
- I believe this is because of their larger size people find them easier to handle as they're slower and there's more hamster to hold on to.
-Ive had 4 Syrians all very different. My childhood hamster was jumpy and scared of everything. My one female, Athena, was absolutely lovely and enjoyed human interaction. My other female, Lilith, would rather be left to hamster. My male which I have currently is a contankerous little so and so who will bite you any chance he gets. He's getting worse with age. There is the odd time where he's fine to be handled.

Chinese:
•Never had one or seen one in the flesh but I think they're quite timid, very acrobatic and love climbing. Very fast though.

Russian dwarf:
I'll group Campbell/WW together.
Stereotypes
•bit-y little demons 
•grumpy
•hates everything
-im yet to have a Russian, but I've seen loads that are cuddly little so and so's, very handleable.

Roborovski
Stereotypes
•also bit-y little balls of hate
•watch don't touch
•super fast
•'boring'
-I LOVE ROBOS. I'd have 10 if I could. No wait, 20. Ahhh. They're branded 'untameable' but my lil Niko was obviously sent to prove those wrong. Loved coming out. Craved human interaction. Happily take food from you and chase your hand around the cage trying to climb onto it. For the most part though, they're more for watching as they do have a timid dispersion. They're super fast.

You can literally choose any breed you like. There isnt a set personality that comes with a certain breed. They're all individuals. Be patient and work with them. You'll create a bond and an understanding. That is the key to success. Listen to your hamster, while they don't speak with words, they do with actions and behaviours.

Hope this helps for your future fur baby


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi, thank you so much. This information has really helped and is very detailed. I think I will get a russian campbells dwarf. I think robos are the most adorable sweet little hammies but I am a little worried that because they are so small I might lose my ham ham or hurt it in some way. However I am considering them. I already have experience with syrian hamsters and I thought they are amazing. Our little Churro is the sweetest most docile little creature in the world. However I have always wanted something that is a little cuddly but energetic at the same time. Churro likes to be handled but he hardly ever walks at more then 0.00005 miles per hour! 
Thanks, this has helped greatly!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I've had a Chinese hamster and she was the sweetest little girl, she loved to curl up in the crook of my arm and go to sleep, her favourite thing to do was run up the inside of your sleeve or go up (or down) your jumper, or get into a pocket. 
While all my Syrians have been easy to handle, my Chinese was the 'cuddliest'. 

As mention above they are not easy to find though.


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

Aw, your girl sounds like she was wonderful 

Yeah, I've looked after people's Syrians while they were away a couple of times, and they're very easy to handle because they're bigger and slower, but don't really sit still for a cuddle!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2021)

I think Chinese hamsters look like they would make great pets but unfortunately the pet shop I am getting my hamster from only sells Syrian hamsters and Russian dwarfs. I assume in the Russian dwarf enclosures there are also some hybrids and maybe even purebred winter whites although that would be very rare. I guess it just depends on the hamster you get if they are cuddly or not. My syrian hamster is very cuddly and friendly and if you stroke his head he will fall asleep in your lap.


----------

